# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Bên trong cửa hàng Starbucks đầu tiên ở Việt Nam - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

*Thương hiệu cà phê lớn nhất thế giới bắt đầu xâm nhập thị trường Việt Nam với việc mở cửa hàng đầu tiên tại TP HCM ngày 1/2 tới.*



Cửa hàng đầu tiên của Starbucks tại Việt Nam nổi bật ngay góc đường Nguyễn Thị Nghĩa - Phạm Hồng Thái (quận 1) với mặt tiền hướng ra vòng xoay Phù Đồng.



Là thương hiệu cafe nổi tiếng thế giới, với số lượng lớn khách hàng ưa hình thức take away (mua mang đi) nhưng Starbucks cũng đầu tư không gian quán khá công phu. Khoảng sân phía trước quán tương đối rộng, được bày những bộ bàn ghế bằng mây và gỗ rất dễ thương nhưng không kém phần sang trọng.



Ngoài tầng trệt, Starbucks còn có quầy bar ở ban công tầng trên cho những thực khách thích không gian riêng hoặc ngắm nhìn đường phố từ trên cao.



Trên bức tường bằng gỗ được khắc họa bản đồ thế giới, với vành đai thể hiện sự phổ biến của thương hiệu này trên toàn thế giới.



Ngay cầu thang dẫn lên lầu một là bức tường với họa tiết nàng tiên cá cùng dòng chữ: "Starbucks Hồ Chí Minh - Việt Nam" - như là một thông điệp ghi dấu cửa hàng đầu tiên của thương hiệu này tại Việt Nam.



Các chuyên gia của Starbucks giới thiệu ba hương vị cà phê chính của Starbucks là nhẹ, vừa và đậm. Cùng với đó là các hương liệu tự nhiên được Starbucks sử dụng trong quá trình pha chế cà phê.



Starbucks sử dụng rất nhiều các hương liệu tự nhiên như: hoa hồi, quế, gừng, tiêu, cacao, cam, chanh, húng quế...



Chuyên gia của Starbucks tại Việt Nam đang hướng dẫn những người tham dự cách nhận biết hương vị của từng loại cà phê khác nhau.



Ngoài các loại cà phê từ Guatemala, Kenya hay Sumatra, những người tham dự được các nhân viên hướng dẫn pha hai loại cà phê là Caffe Latte và Asian Dolce Latte.



Trong đó, Asian Dolce Latte là sản phẩm mới nhất dành cho thị trường Việt Nam. Asian Dolce Latte có hương vị đậm đà cùng hương thơm thoang thoảng của sữa, thích hợp với những người trẻ tuổi. Có hai loại đá và nóng cho bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn.



Toàn bộ quá trình pha chế cà phê của Starbucks đều được thực hiện hoàn toàn bằng máy.



Nhân viên Starbucks trong bộ trang phục đen cùng tạp dề màu xanh đúng tông màu với logo của công ty cùng với nụ cười luôn nở trên môi rất thân thiện.

Theo ngoisao

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## loplipop

sau bao năm nghiên cứu cuối cùng Starbucks cũng mở cửa ở VN
hy vọng sau mấy tháng nữa thì mở tiếp ở HN
nghe nói cafe Starbucks ngon nổi tiếng muốn uống thử

----------


## Omina

mình cũng muốn uống Starbucks ko bik vị nó ngon ko
thấy hôm khai trương bao người xếp hàng :|
update cái bảng giá cho bạn nào muốn biết nhé. Cái bảng giá lấy từ trên facebook của Starbucks

----------


## littlelove

ko pít ngon hok mà giá đắt ghê

----------


## wildrose

không gian đẹp đó

----------


## anhduc83

Mình vẫn thích Trung Nguyên hơn... ủng hộ hàng Việt Nam

----------


## tenlua

bao h mới mở 1 cửa hàng ở Hà Nội đây
muốn uống Starbucks >_<

----------


## hoaban

Đắt là đúng thôi, nhìn không gian của họ như vậy mà.

----------


## dung89

Thương hiệu và hiện đại

----------

